# dying breed seeds



## Terrapin2 (Dec 15, 2016)

anybody growing any of their strains? 

have a little bit of seed money, and i have been looking to grab dying breed for a while-there's really no info out there on their strains. 

seed bank for humanity looks to have the best selection, as does sour patch.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 15, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> anybody growing any of their strains?
> 
> have a little bit of seed money, and i have been looking to grab dying breed for a while-there's really no info out there on their strains.
> 
> seed bank for humanity looks to have the best selection, as does sour patch.


very little info out there on this bank, bit of a big gamble since their beans are not on the cheap side, i think @Vato_504 may know something about them?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 16, 2016)

yeah, their beans are definitely on the expensive side.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 16, 2016)

anyone know what zkittles adonai is?


----------



## trippnface (Dec 16, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> anyone know what zkittles adonai is?



Adonai = F9 : Silvertooth Male ( super silver haze X sweettooth # 3 ) x Russian Kush

http://cannabisindicatheessentialguide.blogspot.com/2012/03/adonai-kush-by-kushman-massive-seeds.html


----------



## trippnface (Dec 16, 2016)

swooped the watermelon zkittlez and the watermelon zuzu; will be popping march for full term outdoor


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 16, 2016)

trippnface said:


> swooped the watermelon zkittlez and the watermelon zuzu; will be popping march for full term outdoor


what's the difference?
i just grabbed the watermelon zu zu from seed bank of humanity.


----------



## trippnface (Dec 16, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> what's the difference?
> i just grabbed the watermelon zu zu from seed bank of humanity.



after many hours of talking to peop;e that have no idea wht the fuck they bought; I have been told they are the same. NOT from the breeders though.


----------



## trippnface (Dec 16, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> what's the difference?
> i just grabbed the watermelon zu zu from seed bank of humanity.



out of all the chooses though; i think we choose very well. that f9 male is fucking boss dude. plus ; sweet tooth has grapefruit in it ; so we can expect more zkittlez flavors for sure. 

wasnt too big on the orange drank or zkittlez backcross; or the zprite.


----------



## trippnface (Dec 16, 2016)

man; that's fucked!


dying breed was charging the same prices for seeds as that seedbank online.

no in person discounts :0


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 16, 2016)

trippnface said:


> out of all the chooses though; i think we choose very well. that f9 male is fucking boss dude. plus ; sweet tooth has grapefruit in it ; so we can expect more zkittlez flavors for sure.
> 
> wasnt too big on the orange drank or zkittlez backcross; or the zprite.


that's what attracted me to it. 
i've heard of zkittles, not sure what that cross is either. 

thanks for the information man. i will be popping some indoors come march. 
excited.


----------



## trippnface (Dec 16, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> that's what attracted me to it.
> i've heard of zkittles, not sure what that cross is either.
> 
> thanks for the information man. i will be popping some indoors come march.
> excited.


heard it like " dallas grape ape x grapefuit x unknown male " i think. 

hell yea dude; blessings!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 20, 2016)

got my tracking # from seed bank for humanity. 
fast turn around, nice people.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 24, 2016)

pack dropped. 
nice and easy transaction. 
good shit.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 25, 2016)

Lol not for me I was looking at them since they got cross of zkittles but price too heavy for me I prefer to grab the clone only for way less


----------



## nudger36 (Feb 2, 2017)

Its the cookie fans seed label isn't it? Does seem a bit on the expensive side.


----------



## fennario (Feb 9, 2017)

ordered a pack of dr zeuz, 300$ got sent 2 packs. sick as fuck


----------



## Terrapin2 (Feb 14, 2017)

fennario said:


> ordered a pack of dr zeuz, 300$ got sent 2 packs. sick as fuck


wow.


----------



## Jacob Flowers (Mar 9, 2017)

what are everyone's opinions on their grows so far? I just picked up a pack of orange zkittlez. Hope it's worth it...


----------



## Terrapin2 (Mar 22, 2017)

finally almost done setting up in my new spot after moving......
watermelon zu zu germinating as we speak. 
stoked for these-updates shall be coming in april. 

peace.


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> finally almost done setting up in my new spot after moving......
> watermelon zu zu germinating as we speak.
> stoked for these-updates shall be coming in april.
> 
> peace.


I'll definitely be looking


----------



## fennario (Mar 25, 2017)

dr zuez beans are all doing well, 100% of them popped and are growing fast. one has sexed out its a lady.
they will all be going into the deps and full terms hopefully ill get 10 females out of the 20


----------



## fennario (Mar 25, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> finally almost done setting up in my new spot after moving......
> watermelon zu zu germinating as we speak.
> stoked for these-updates shall be coming in april.
> 
> peace.


hows the watermelon zuzu coming along???


----------



## Terrapin2 (Mar 25, 2017)

fennario said:


> hows the watermelon zuzu coming along???


popped 3 and all 3 are showing. 
onward we are. 
i'll be posting pics as they progress.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 27, 2017)

So glad to see some of you growing this out. I'll be following along as well.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 27, 2017)

Got 3 watermelon zkittles in veg now. Waiting for them to show sex. I'll post a pic up tomorrow


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 27, 2017)

This a pic of them from last month.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Mar 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> This a pic of them from last month. View attachment 3914550


very nice, super pretty. 
pheno in the back left has some long looking thinner fingers? 
good shit. looking forward to more pics


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 30, 2017)

Here's the watermelon zkittles just found my first female.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Mar 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3916245 View attachment 3916246 Here's the watermelon zkittles just found my first female. View attachment 3916238


yes!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Mar 30, 2017)

what's she smelling like so far? 
@Vato_504


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 30, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> what's she smelling like so far?
> @Vato_504


The one female isn't smell but one of the other ones smells funky


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> The one female isn't smell but one of the other ones smells funky


any update on the female? 

my three are doing good. still young so no sex yet, but smelling real nice. 
super fruity. cantaloupe and different melon/sweet fruit scents. getting stoked to see these develop.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 18, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> any update on the female?
> 
> my three are doing good. still young so no sex yet, but smelling real nice.
> super fruity. cantaloupe and different melon/sweet fruit scents. getting stoked to see these develop.


Yea up potted her to 3gal lady week. Gonna take a few more clones then put her in flower


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 18, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> any update on the female?
> 
> my three are doing good. still young so no sex yet, but smelling real nice.
> super fruity. cantaloupe and different melon/sweet fruit scents. getting stoked to see these develop.


Damn I'm not getting those type of smells yet. But zuzu is different them watermelon zkittles


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea up potted her to 3gal lady week. Gonna take a few more clones then put her in flower


cool man. look
forward to some pictures. 

and yeah, i purchased the watermelon zu zu. 
which is the father to watermelon zkittlez?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 18, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> cool man. look
> forward to some pictures.
> 
> and yeah, i purchased the watermelon zu zu.
> which is the father to watermelon zkittlez?


I gotta look at the genetics


----------



## maxamus1 (Apr 20, 2017)

What bank are y'all copping these from? Trying to scoop up a pack or 2


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 20, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> What bank are y'all copping these from? Trying to scoop up a pack or 2


Seedbankforhumanity.com they only have one in stock


----------



## greencropper (Apr 20, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Seedbankforhumanity.com they only have one in stock


wow they got Limberger there for $300! is this bank trying to surpass GGG & Aficionado Mendocino in the extreme price bracket?
glad you guys are scouting out these types for the rest of us as many cant afford to take a gamble like this


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 20, 2017)

greencropper said:


> wow they got Limberger there for $300! is this bank trying to surpass GGG & Aficionado Mendocino in the extreme price bracket?
> glad you guys are scouting out these types for the rest of us as many cant afford to take a gamble like this


That's the prices they was charging at the cup when I bought mine. Some was 200 and I think Dozizo was $300


----------



## trippnface (Apr 20, 2017)

pretty sure greenline has everything


and i saw dying breed say on IG that zu zu and watermelon z are the same strain. 

literally killed a watermelon z the sctructure was so bad.. still have one that looks really nice though.; no sex yet


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 20, 2017)

trippnface said:


> pretty sure greenline has everything
> 
> 
> and i saw dying breed say on IG that zu zu and watermelon z are the same strain.
> ...


Wouldn't send my worst enemy to greenline. So many people been getting ripped off it's a shame. Dudes still waiting for the archive drop and what it's been like 3 weeks. Fuck greenline


----------



## trippnface (Apr 20, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Wouldn't send my worst enemy to greenline. So many people been getting ripped off it's a shame. Dudes still waiting for the archive drop and what it's been like 3 weeks. Fuck greenline



lol; i feel your pain.... honestly though; if he woulda got that grape pie drop with the apricot cross... i still woulda dropped >.>


----------



## maxamus1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Seedbankforhumanity.com they only have one in stock


 Yeah unfortunately they won't send to my state so guess I'm SOL.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 20, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Yeah unfortunately they won't send to my state so guess I'm SOL.


Find a friend in a legal
State ship to them and they ship to you. I did that twice


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 21, 2017)

watermelon zu zu phenos 1-3
notice how 2 of the 3 are much smaller.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 21, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3928820 watermelon zu zu phenos 1-3
> notice how 2 of the 3 are much smaller.
> 
> View attachment 3928819


Looking good brother. You don't top?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 21, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Looking good brother. You don't top?


i do, just haven't yet.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2017)

2 weeks after transplant into a 3gal.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> 2 weeks after transplant into a 3gal. View attachment 3932640







Looks like a happy lady! She's YUGE!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Looks like a happy lady! She's YUGE!


Thanks fam yea she's okay. Soon as one of these clones root she's going into flower


----------



## trippnface (Apr 28, 2017)

i only got 2 going right now out of my 10 pack. lost like 5 to bugs ; they really love the z; toppled em over so young. the rest were shit runts i killed off. 

hope for the best!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2017)

trippnface said:


> i only got 2 going right now out of my 10 pack. lost like 5 to bugs ; they really love the z; toppled em over so young. the rest were shit runts i killed off.
> 
> hope for the best!


Damn sorry to hear that brother. Which strain you growing


----------



## trippnface (Apr 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn sorry to hear that brother. Which strain you growing



it's the watermelon z . 

luckily; 1 i popped with the rest is super vigourous and has lots of good looking sites; hasnt sexed yet either. will throw a pic up soon for reference and compare. i dont think it is Z dom though; must be the Adonai


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Apr 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> 2 weeks after transplant into a 3gal. View attachment 3932640





Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3916245 View attachment 3916246 Here's the watermelon zkittles just found my first female. View attachment 3916238


Got enough height to flower?


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 1, 2017)

the non runt like pheno i have is a male. sucks. 
the other two small phenos, i believe are female, seems like they are bouncing back. 
they are super pretty now, just TINY. very odd.


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 8, 2017)

@Vato_504 what's g with the watermelon z? Have you brought any down yet? Thinking of picking these up...what are your thoughts thus far?


----------



## Vato_504 (May 8, 2017)

dirtyshawa said:


> @Vato_504 what's g with the watermelon z? Have you brought any down yet? Thinking of picking these up...what are your thoughts thus far?


I have 2 males and one female. About to flower her in about another week waiting for my clones to root. One male smells super fruity and other smell rotten dank. Female smells like a mixture of both of them.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 8, 2017)

dirtyshawa said:


> @Vato_504 what's g with the watermelon z? Have you brought any down yet? Thinking of picking these up...what are your thoughts thus far?


----------



## Green Line SB (May 26, 2017)

Cant wait to see what happens.


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 27, 2017)

one male and two runts out of he three we popped. two+ months old and it's about 12" tall. 
gonna pop some more soon, but nothing this run.


----------



## trippnface (May 31, 2017)

woot; the male z i have is hollow as hell; and very late flowering. homie is def nutting on everything  

and the female is vigourous as fuck too! she was hella light green and i thought it was a trait; but soon as she got into that heavy chicken shit; she took the fuck off! 

really hoping for those crazy terps!

i was wrong as well; for some reason i thought watermelon z was just zkittlez crossed with adonai ( which is watermelon zum zum) ; but watermelon z is actually oz kush x zum zum !


----------



## smink13 (Jun 9, 2017)

Anyone heard of or growing zcube?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 26, 2017)

Watermelon zkittles day 28 of flower.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Watermelon zkittles day 28 of flower. View attachment 3967380


Coming along real nice Vato.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 26, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Coming along real nice Vato.


Thanks fam. Lost my clones so hopefully when she's done reveg will work.


----------



## Richard Boland (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi new here looking where to buy skittlez seeds from if anyone can help??

Thanks


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 26, 2017)

Richard Boland said:


> Hi new here looking where to buy skittlez seeds from if anyone can help??
> 
> Thanks


It's mostly crosses you won't find zkittles solo unless it's a S1.


----------



## Richard Boland (Jun 26, 2017)

What would the crosses be? don't really understand to be honest 

Always just bought a cutting and sent from there looking at trying something new 
Been advised zkittles is a good rare strain

But never heard of it before and have no knowledge where or how to get???

Any Help please


----------



## limonene (Jul 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Watermelon zkittles day 28 of flower. View attachment 3967380


A friend sent me a smoke of this and it really does smell of watermelons. Hopefully getting a cut very soon.


----------



## Double-D (Jul 19, 2017)

4 weeks into an outdoor grow with Dying Breed Seeds: Four Way (Burmese X Swazi) X (Chemdawg X Hawaiian). 
Nice plants so far..
Has anyone ever worked with this strain. I can't find any info on the internet about this strain from dying breed. 
Thanks!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 25, 2017)

Long time no post. Here's my watermelon zkittles at 8 weeks today. She's smelling like virgin p---y mixed with a fruit salad.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 2, 2017)

Looks great worth the cash??


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 5, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> It's mostly crosses you won't find zkittles solo unless it's a S1.


you mean a fem. people don't want S1s yeah it used to be available at herbies in regular sold out quick


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 5, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Long time no post. Here's my watermelon zkittles at 8 weeks today. She's smelling like virgin p---y mixed with a fruit salad. View attachment 3984116


oh how I love virgin pussy


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 5, 2017)

Double-D said:


> 4 weeks into an outdoor grow with Dying Breed Seeds: Four Way (Burmese X Swazi) X (Chemdawg X Hawaiian).
> Nice plants so far..
> Has anyone ever worked with this strain. I can't find any info on the internet about this strain from dying breed.
> Thanks!


fuck with swazi gold if you can heard it can cure type 2 diabetes


----------



## Nugg Runner (Aug 13, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Long time no post. Here's my watermelon zkittles at 8 weeks today. She's smelling like virgin p---y mixed with a fruit salad. View attachment 3984116


how is she tasting dude? you think worth the 300 bucks? im thinking about picking some up


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 14, 2017)

Nugg Runner said:


> how is she tasting dude? you think worth the 300 bucks? im thinking about picking some up


comment above lmao I was tripping high that day that was rude me starting it . I apologise messing around


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 15, 2017)

Nugg Runner said:


> how is she tasting dude? you think worth the 300 bucks? im thinking about picking some up


Here she goes. Straight flame and smells so good so yea it's worth it.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 24, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Looking good brother. You don't top?


At what time do you préfer To top??


----------



## trippnface (Sep 9, 2017)

watermelon zkittlez almost done. smells pretty good; but not overly impressed. flowered way too early; and gets budrot. would never run this strain outdoor again; and reccomend nobody does unless your area is always balls hot with no humidty.... hopefully the smoke and extracts are absolutely killer

really glad most got killed off so i did not run the whole pack though!


----------



## goldberg71b (Jan 31, 2018)

greencropper said:


> wow they got Limberger there for $300! is this bank trying to surpass GGG & Aficionado Mendocino in the extreme price bracket?
> glad you guys are scouting out these types for the rest of us as many cant afford to take a gamble like this


 Do you happen to know the lineage on Limburger? I can’t find anything on it other than this post.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 31, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> Do you happen to know the lineage on Limburger? I can’t find anything on it other than this post.


nahhh i do not know anything about their strains, good luck with your search!


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 1, 2018)

greencropper said:


> nahhh i do not know anything about their strains, good luck with your search!


Thx anyway


----------



## trippnface (Feb 19, 2018)

i duno about the WZ..... stuff is not potent and has like zero terps lol. i only ended up running 1, but my buddy said he saw another grower with a bunch of fire flower, but the WZ was super mehh. pretty wierd... i would pop their dragonfruit next if anything, cant go wrong with forbidden fruit cross i think


----------



## trippnface (Mar 2, 2018)

would never buy another pack again, been less than a year and they pushing brand new packs twice as expensive as last year. 

buncha greedy fucks


----------



## greenjambo (May 15, 2018)

Zpine ( Orange zkittles x lvrk x Pineapple ) @ 28 days :
 
Got a single pip and found this beauty


----------



## whytewidow (May 15, 2018)

I have some Dying Breed Blue Zkittlez x Aficionado White Cherry Truffle crosses in veg. Just babies. Bout 2 weeks old. Gonna up pot them from solos to 3gal smartys and veg em a week and flip em. They have a nice stem rub now. Vanilla fruity scent.


----------



## Southerner (May 23, 2018)

Growing two Orange Drank F2s out and just found some bananas on the top of one last night. It was probably about halfway done with flower, though I don’t have exact dates. The shitty part is that I was actually really starting to dig the smells in this one, very similar to a nice tangie cut. I haven’t had a herm in a while, especially from reg seeds, but i figured it was worth posting so the next person knows.


----------



## goldberg71b (May 23, 2018)

I’ve got 3 Shiloh D day 54 no issues looking solid.


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 24, 2018)

Sour Zkittlez


----------



## goldberg71b (Sep 27, 2018)

BluffinCali said:


> Sour Zkittlez


How the smoke report coming? Looks good smelling??


----------



## Buss Relville (Feb 10, 2019)

anybody pop more packs?


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 10, 2019)

fuck they are high, are they gold plated?


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 10, 2019)

is that @genuity fireball that's in the Long Valley Legend?


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> is that @genuity fireball that's in the Long Valley Legend?


I don't think so,but my boy is close with them & he did get my cut of fireballs..& seeds.

I did hit them up and ask what the makeup was,did not get a response.


----------



## Buss Relville (Feb 10, 2019)

thinking about popping my watermelon zum zum and hoping it better than the watermelon zkittlez....

I bet it is. watermelon zkittlez is just watermelon zum zum #3 x (og eddy? ) pretty sure. unlikely the eddy added anything, in fact i bet it just muddled the cross. think the phenos from the zum zums will be much better. 

also have a pack of the dragonfruit, but prob try to auction it off. my buddy popped some and it looks ok for indoor, but the terps are just that tangie kinda smell. and visually, it still not as impressive when compared to seedjunky or symbiotic


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (May 22, 2021)

Just popped: Russian Kush - Purple Alien & OZ kush seedlings as we speak; Going to see how they run off against Jungle boy's: Banana punch x (NBK x Sherb) - Tiki Madman's "Ice pie" (wedding pie x trop zkittlz) - Bulletproof's: Double Impact ( Sophisticated punch x Mac stomper) & Bodhi's Terpenado (Strawberry milk x wookie) Can't wait to see outta these regs what is found. Have 10 diff fems goin for flower - Archive -Relentless-exotic-Clearwater that will be just as exciting anyone know anything about the above dying breed strains please lmk - Or any other strains mentioned all info appreciated!

Stay lifted my fellow cannasuers -


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 22, 2021)

I've got some Dying Breed "Lemon Mangoz" (Mango Zkittlez x (Lemonade x OZ Kush) going, all looking good.
I also have a pack of King Size (Candy Zkittlez #2 x OG Eddy) but they didn't germinate.
I'm awaiting word from the seed dealer on a replacement.
Pretty sure they got cooked in the mail or something, before they were sent to me.


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (May 30, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I've got some Dying Breed "Lemon Mangoz" (Mango Zkittlez x (Lemonade x OZ Kush) going, all looking good.
> I also have a pack of King Size (Candy Zkittlez #2 x OG Eddy) but they didn't germinate.
> I'm awaiting word from the seed dealer on a replacement.
> Pretty sure they got cooked in the mail or something, before they were sent to me.


Thanks buds. Both "lemon mangoz" & "king size" Sound very intriguing. Hope you get your replacement of that or something just as good. I've seen dying breed's "GAK" & "OZ kush" my brother ran and loved them both, terpy dank buds w/ legit potency. Both were so good and different. I've noticed they're on the expensive side but don't see much "hype" behind them. I decided to be the judge on this run lol- I'll put up pics when I start training... Good luck buds


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 31, 2021)

I haven't heard from the seed bank lately, I think maybe they forgot about me. Don't expect any customer service from Dying Breed.
The GAK is supposed to be a good hash plant, it's mentioned here in this article. GAK is G13 x AK-47.

*The best new cannabis strains to grow in 2020*

I'm also interested in their Roze strain. A guy on another forum was gonna trade me a clone, but then he says all his plants are in the METRC system and he can't ship a clone. People with a legit license are afraid to lose it. The do have some Roze seed crosses available. Here's an article about the Roze.

*Rozé All Day: A Strain Review of Zkittlez’s Famed Offspring*

Not sure if I'll ever buy another Dying Breed pack. The dead pack has me kinda upset and he won't reply.

Now I have the Zkittlez clone.

Good luck with your plants. Keep me posted and I'll do the same.


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Jun 3, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I haven't heard from the seed bank lately, I think maybe they forgot about me. Don't expect any customer service from Dying Breed.
> The GAK is supposed to be a good hash plant, it's mentioned here in this article. GAK is G13 x AK-47.
> 
> *The best new cannabis strains to grow in 2020*
> ...


Awesome to have the original Zkittlez clone! Very good to know on dying breed; appreciate the info. I've been intrigued on " GAK's" lineage; what it actually was. It makes sense lol right in front of me this whole time. I'm really curious on the Russian Kush... year ago or so I was fortunate to get in ona jar of the Oz Kush my bro ran indoor and is exactly what you'd expect in a unique OG kush (OG Eddy Lepp x Zkittlez) cross. Tart and sour candied citrus'y taste blended with Piney/diesel undertones runs 67-72 days this pheno. High is enjoyable and heady! That's what made me really like it more. I'm hoping the Russian Kush (white widow x ak47 IBL) brings me some old school funk; lookin to chuck some pollen with or at it if she turns out to my expectations... Stay lifted Buds


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 3, 2021)

YeagerBomb420 said:


> Awesome to have the original Zkittlez clone! Very good to know on dying breed; appreciate the info. I've been intrigued on " GAK's" lineage; what it actually was. It makes sense lol right in front of me this whole time. I'm really curious on the Russian Kush... year ago or so I was fortunate to get in ona jar of the Oz Kush my bro ran indoor and is exactly what you'd expect in a unique OG kush (OG Eddy Lepp x Zkittlez) cross. Tart and sour candied citrus'y taste blended with Piney/diesel undertones runs 67-72 days this pheno. High is enjoyable and heady! That's what made me really like it more. I'm hoping the Russian Kush (white widow x ak47 IBL) brings me some old school funk; lookin to chuck some pollen with or at it if she turns out to my expectations... Stay lifted Buds


Hey. Indeed I have a couple breeding plans for that Zkittlez clone! G13 x AK-47 is kinda obvious, but I didn't get it either until I read it.

I just got a reply from Dying Breed. He said there's problems with some of the details of my story. I told him it's the truth and that's all I can do. He offered to meet me in Nor Cal but I'm in So Cal. I just heard the seed bank I got that pack from has old stock that is improperly stored, so that's probably why the seeds are dead.

I suggest everyone get their Dying Breed packs from The Seed Connection, or Neptune, or Supreme Seed Bank, or Platinum, but not Seed Cellar.

I got a couple nice Zkittlez and OZ Kush crosses from a guy on IG for 90 and 75 a pack. I'll send you his info if you want.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm pretty sure "There are problems with the story" is a polite way of calling me a liar, so Dying Breed can parachute off a toilet seat for all I care. The pack on the right is dead. It's probably Seed Cellar's fault for not keeping them in cold storage, but the breeder calling me a liar does not sit well with me at all.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 4, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Hey. Indeed I have a couple breeding plans for that Zkittlez clone! G13 x AK-47 is kinda obvious, but I didn't get it either until I read it.
> 
> I just got a reply from Dying Breed. He said there's problems with some of the details of my story. I told him it's the truth and that's all I can do. He offered to meet me in Nor Cal but I'm in So Cal. I just heard the seed bank I got that pack from has old stock that is improperly stored, so that's probably why the seeds are dead.
> 
> ...


Yeah for the most part you could have gotten poorly stored seeds, or older batch or something else odd, it comes in the seed game across all breeders. 



CaliWorthington said:


> I'm pretty sure "There are problems with the story" is a polite way of calling me a liar, so Dying Breed can parachute off a toilet seat for all I care. The pack on the right is dead. It's probably Seed Cellar's fault for not keeping them in cold storage, but the breeder calling me a liar does not sit well with me at all.
> 
> View attachment 4916629


At least you got some seeds too start..


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 4, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Yeah for the most part you could have gotten poorly stored seeds, or older batch or something else odd, it comes in the seed game across all breeders.
> 
> 
> 
> At least you got some seeds too start..


Yes it's almost certainly the seed bank's fault for sending me a pack that was kept in a store display case and probably taken to shows too. That is not on Dying Breed. I'm real salty about this whole thing now, though. I'm gonna just have to let it go.

I have thousands of seeds, just thought I'd give these guys a try. Hopefully I'll get something nice out of that Lemon Mangoz pack.

OK I choose to be at peace with this now, it's not worth "getting poopy" over anymore. There is some incongruity here between him having problems with the story and me knowing I'm honest. An unexplained disturbance in the force. I predict in the future, information will come to light that someone sold some packs he didn't know about or something.


----------



## terpiboi (Oct 15, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Yes it's almost certainly the seed bank's fault for sending me a pack that was kept in a store display case and probably taken to shows too. That is not on Dying Breed. I'm real salty about this whole thing now, though. I'm gonna just have to let it go.
> 
> I have thousands of seeds, just thought I'd give these guys a try. Hopefully I'll get something nice out of that Lemon Mangoz pack.
> 
> OK I choose to be at peace with this now, it's not worth "getting poopy" over anymore. There is some incongruity here between him having problems with the story and me knowing I'm honest. An unexplained disturbance in the force. I predict in the future, information will come to light that someone sold some packs he didn't know about or something.


How's the lemon mangos doin??


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 16, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I'm pretty sure "There are problems with the story" is a polite way of calling me a liar, so Dying Breed can parachute off a toilet seat for all I care. The pack on the right is dead. It's probably Seed Cellar's fault for not keeping them in cold storage, but the breeder calling me a liar does not sit well with me at all.
> 
> View attachment 4916629


dying should be ashamed, as should cellar. I have bought 0/10 packs through attitude before and although attitude wouldn't discuss it with me they brought it up with Sensi and Sensi sent me a full replacement pack without my asking them to.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 16, 2021)

terpiboi said:


> How's the lemon mangos doin??


I was just about to ask @CaliWorthington the same question..


----------



## CaliWorthington (Oct 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I was just about to ask @CaliWorthington the same question..


Hey. I have 1 lemon mangoz 3 weeks into flowering. It's a short, bushy plant, I have it on top of another pot for height. I just put another lemon mangoz into flowering, it's a totally different looking plant. This one is tall with 3-blade leaves, looks like a Durban or something. I really lagged on these, so it'll still be a while, sorry.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Oct 16, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> dying should be ashamed, as should cellar. I have bought 0/10 packs through attitude before and although attitude wouldn't discuss it with me they brought it up with Sensi and Sensi sent me a full replacement pack without my asking them to.


Yeah, I stalked the guy on his email for a couple days, but he only ever replied once. The first question he asked was, are you in Northern California? Since the answer to that was "No", I guess he figured he didn't need to do anything. Check his IG, total egomaniac.

I got some Roze' S1 seeds from a guy who made them from the clone-only cut. I'll pop them next, but right now I have too much on my plate.


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 16, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Yeah, I stalked the guy on his email for a couple days, but he only ever replied once. The first question he asked was, are you in Northern California? Since the answer to that was "No", I guess he figured he didn't need to do anything. Check his IG, total egomaniac.
> 
> I got some Roze' S1 seeds from a guy who made them from the clone-only cut. I'll pop them next, but right now I have too much on my plate.


yea, i only wanted to mess with dying breed because i noticed like 10% of Ethos's strains are bred using dying breed plants.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 16, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Yeah, I stalked the guy on his email for a couple days, but he only ever replied once. The first question he asked was, are you in Northern California? Since the answer to that was "No", I guess he figured he didn't need to do anything. Check his IG, total egomaniac.
> 
> I got some Roze' S1 seeds from a guy who made them from the clone-only cut. I'll pop them next, but right now I have too much on my plate.


I might have missed it, but how many plants/ seeds did you get going from what you germinated above, and are they showing Sex?


----------



## CaliWorthington (Oct 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I might have missed it, but how many plants/ seeds did you get going from what you germinated above, and are they showing Sex?


Actually I only started 5 seeds, got 2 females and 3 males. I'll start the rest of the pack (8 more seeds) sometime soon.


----------



## Chus6420 (Oct 1, 2022)

Bought a pack of gak zkittles from Neptune on sale to just experiment. 8 out of the 8 that made to veg grew fine in the beginning. I have my veg set at 18 and 6 off. Then 7/8 started wilting after light turn on. the temps aren't lower than 65 lights off. All my other plants grew fine except the dying breed. Either they need 75 w lights off which I've never seen before or theirs a genetic issue. Room temp I keep at 76-78 bc I've had problems and root zone stays at 75-76. I don't really think it's my problem. I just would have expected something a little more giving.


----------

